# What is waking up in the morning like for you?



## Path (Sep 19, 2015)

What is waking up in the morning like for you?

This morning, and many mornings recently, my alarm goes off and I think to myself, "Damn, I've been awake this whole time, but until I heard the alarm, I thought I was asleep!"

It's weird.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

"Fuck, where am I? What is going on? Oh, okay."


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

Lol, it honestly feels like days merge into each other, when I wake up, it doesn't feel like a new day, it just feels like I've been awake since DP/DR first hit and it's just been 1 long day.


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

This. I actually woke up today and was thinking the same thing.



Futurebandit said:


> Lol, it honestly feels like days merge into each other, when I wake up, it doesn't feel like a new day, it just feels like I've been awake since DP/DR first hit and it's just been 1 long day.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I think 'What Fresh hell is this?'
Then I cross my fingers and hope that it's sunny outside.


----------



## Path (Sep 19, 2015)

Right.



Futurebandit said:


> it's just been 1 long day.


And how many of us feel exhausted even if we get enough sleep?


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Straight away I start checking in with how I'm feeling.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Like I didn't even sleep.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

It depends -- when I'm working, usually I force myself out of bed fairly quickly and my DPDR is already up before me.

Other days like today when I'm off I lie for around an hour wrestling with my anxiety as a dull ache in my bone marrow until I finally give up trying to beat it into submission and get up.

You'd think these patterns of repetitive obsession and rumination would grow old after all this time, apparently not


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Same as the above.

I wake up and think 'oh shit another day to endure this', I don't want to get out of bed because I don't want to face it, then I get kinda angry and think 'this just can't be happening' so I force myself out of bed, then my vision is still messed up and I feel very afraid about if I have a future anymore.

Alan, do you mind if I ask what you do for a job? I'm trying to think of things I can do while this is going on.


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

I wake up feeling confused, tired, and disconnected. Many days, right when I wake up, I feel my heart rapidly beating in my chest, so I wake up with anxiety. It takes me like an hour or more to feel more connected and less confused when I can finally put my mind to things (I can shower and get breakfast ready and stuff before the confusion starts to lessen so that is good).

Like others have said...every day has felt like a continuation of the past day. Days seem to merge into one another. I've recently felt differently, however, as if each day is very different and offers hope and change.


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ha yeah, I think NASA was looking for people to spend months lying in bed to simulate a Mars mission, could be just the thing!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Waking up for me feels pretty surreal. Once I do, I'll often lay in bed for at least an hour just browsing the web on my phone before I can get the energy together to move. During this time I also find that my mind is very active. I'll be daydreaming a lot, playing out what I have to do that day in my mind, and often have some pretty dark thoughts during this time as well. I also have terrible fatigue with my DPDR so it takes me a long time just to physically get out of bed. Then when I do finally stand up I'm a little dizzy and off-balance, it's almost like a head rush (when you get up too quickly) but with added confusion/cognitive impairment. Then I slowly normalize a little once I have some caffeine, take my meds, eat breakfast and have a cigarette.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Still feeling tired and a little disconnected...I'm able to set my minds on things and do everything that needs to be done though...

Lately I'm daydreaming a lot again...


----------



## damagedjones (Mar 15, 2016)

Sometimes i think ive had enough and sometimes i feel fine. Morning is when im in coma like depressed state for few hours before i fully wake up and at nights my mind is going so far that i cant sleep. Sometimes i would like to sleep for a week some times i cant sleep for a week..


----------

